# Jak zmienić klawiature

## donio

Witam

Jak zmienić z linii komend klawiaturę z angielskiej na polską.

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc

----------

## Garrappachc

```
setxkbmap pl
```

----------

## donio

Dzięki

----------

